# When to put out swarm traps in central North Carolina?



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

go ahead and put them out now if u want


----------



## Stonewall (Aug 27, 2013)

Now, 5 March, might be a bit early for our area. Normally the 2 weeks about 1 April is prime swarm time in central North Carolina. It may be shifted a bit later with the recent cold weather.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Generally, if I don't have swarm traps out as the eastern red buds bloom I feel like I'm running behind.


----------

